# Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO



## Computerjul (25. Mai 2016)

*Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem neuen MMO*

Moin,


nach langem WoWen hab ich kein Bock mehr auf den Driss.. WoW zerstört sich selber und ich kann einfach keinen Spaß mehr finden. Jeder kann alles erreichen. Man muss nichts mehr draufhaben.


Raidfinder, LFR, seid längerer Zeit schon kann man nurnoch Raids im realmübergreifenden Raidfinder finden wo sich nach dem ersten Whipe direkt die Gruppe auflöst. Nurnoch Flamer. Keine richtigen Herrausforderungen mehr weil die Schwierigkeit an die Casuals zu sehr angepasst wurde.  


Früher war ich.. waren WIR richtig glücklich wenn wir mal ein Boss auf HC gekillt haben, halbwegs starkes PvE Gear und T-Set hatten. Da hat man schon zu den besseren gehört.. seid 1-2 Addons ist alles anders.. min seid 1-2 Addons. Auch wenn man mal Randoms mithatte.


Würde gern wieder soviel Spaß finden und solche Herrausforderungen suchen wo man sich im Fortschritt und Gear hocharbeiten und sich von den anderen abheben kann.  Gern auch mit PvP Content


Hat da jemand Ideen ? 


Lg.


----------



## Batze (25. Mai 2016)

Such dir in WoW einen entsprechende Gilde und geh dann mit denen Mythic raiden, da findest du dann auch keine sogenannten Casual Spieler, weil die gar nicht so weit kommen. Da hast du noch eine Herausforderung in Mythic und bist vor allem nicht auf den Raidfinder angewiesen. Oder hast du das auch schon Clear und auf farmstatus?
Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so vorstellen, denn dann hättest du eine Top Gilde oder zumindest eine Top Stammgruppe wo du auf sowas wie den Finder gar nicht angewiesen wärst.
Ansonsten ist es bei anderen MMOs nicht sehr viel anders in der Summe gesehen.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (28. Mai 2016)

Rift soll WoW recht ähnlich sein, vielleicht gilt das ja auch für "sich durch Gear von anderen abheben" und Herausforderungsgrad. Habe aber keine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit


----------



## Worrel (28. Mai 2016)

Computerjul schrieb:


> Früher war ich.. waren WIR richtig glücklich wenn wir mal ein Boss auf HC gekillt haben,


Also wir haben auch gejubelt, als wir den aktuellen WoW Endboss auf HC endlich besiegt hatten. Könnte auch daran liegen, daß es uns ziemlich egal ist, was andere so machen und ob wir uns davon "abheben". Wichtig ist doch der Spielspaß.


----------



## Batze (28. Mai 2016)

Da muss ich @Worrel natürlich zustimmen. So ist es.


----------



## makanos (16. Juli 2016)

@Batze also ich kenne jemanden der ganz klar ein casual Spieler ist und in Mythic beim dmg trotzdem immer ganz weit oben dabei ist. Spiele WOW schon seit Jahren nicht mehr wodurch ich es nicht richtig beurteilen kann aber was man so von den älteren Spielern hört ist fast immer das selbe und zwar, dass wow zu leicht wird. Dazu kommt, dass WOW IMMER das selbe ist. Klar kommen mit jedem Patch "tolle" neue features wie z.B. das housing oder die Pets, aber wenn ich Haustiere sammeln möchte und sie Kämpfen lassen möchte Spiele ich lieber Pokemon o.Ä. Und soviel ich mitbekommen habe ist das Housing eig. auch nur ein Mittel um es den Casual Spielern leichter zu machen. Aber naja, ich steiger mich da wohl mal wieder zu sehr rein. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich es total schade finde, dass das Spiel mit dem ich aufgewachsen bin sich selber durch so zeug zerstört.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2016)

makanos schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass WOW IMMER das selbe ist.


Auf Dauer ist *jedes *Spiel "immer dasselbe": In Ego Shootern ballerst du immer Gegner ab, in RPGs wertest du deinen Charakter mit Punktvergabe auf, in Jump&Runs mußt du immer jumpen und runnen ... 

Und da ist WoW doch recht vielseitig. Da kann man Quests machen, Rare Gegner suchen, Haustiere bekämpfen, Mounts sammeln Handel betreiben, Handwerk leveln und damit Gold machen, Ruf farmen, "Mini Boßkämpfe" in der Kampfarena spielen, gegnerische  Spieler vermöbeln, Erfolge durch besondere Spielarten bei Bossen ergattern, sich persönliche nicht vorgegebene Ziel setzen (Iron Man Challenge), jedes Buch im Spiel finden und lesen wollen , vielleicht auch mal RP machen, wo es um all das vorher Genannte überhaupt nicht geht und oder und

Also im Vergleich zu einem soliden, aber 08/15 Shooter, wo man nur Gegner umballert und ab und zu mal einen Schalter drücken oder einen Key finden muß, bietet gerade WoW deutlich mehr Abwechslung.
- die man natürlich nicht mitbekommt, wenn man direkt von vornherein sagt: "Das ist ja alles doof."


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2016)

makanos schrieb:


> @Batze also ich kenne jemanden der ganz klar ein casual Spieler ist und in Mythic beim dmg trotzdem immer ganz weit oben dabei ist.


Seit wann steht er dann da immer ganz weit oben? Erst jetzt seit ein paar Wochen oder schon ganz am Anfang bei jeweiligen Content Start. Das ist nämlich ein riesiger Unterschied.
Bei Content Start Top zu sein, das schafft kein sogenannter Casual. Jetzt wo der Content so gut wie erledigt ist schafft es selbst ein Casual der regelmäßig spielt und sich das Gear angesammelt hat auch in logischerweise in Mhytic.
Ich selbst spiele Immo auch nicht mehr, bräuchte aber wenn ich wieder starte keine 3-4 Wochen, je nach Drop Glück und wäre top Ausgestattet, paar kleine Anstupser in meiner doch recht Großen FL und ich könnte sofort in Mhytic starten.
Wenn verstehst was ich meine? Nach gewisser langer Zeit Mhytic Fitt zu sein ist was ganz anderes als von Content Anfang mit schlechtem Gear das zu schaffen. Das WOW zu leicht ist ist einfach falsch. Blizzard hat eben nur mehr Sachen eingebaut die eben nicht für Hartcore Raider gedacht sind. Ob man das gut findet ist eine andere Sache, aber genau das hat das Überleben von WOW über Jahre gesichert und nicht die Handvoll Weltklasse Raider, die spielen nämlich nur immer ein paar Wochen bis sie den Raid Content Clear haben, danach gehen die in Pause bis zum nächsten Content. Schau dir doch die Spiele an die es Blizzard Like machen wollte, also Classic mäßig, sind alle gescheitert, weil sowas keiner mehr wirklich haben will, jedenfalls im ABO.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, Wildstar ist praktisch daran gestorben, dass das Spiel viel zu schwer war. Davon mal abgesehen, dass es auch ein reiner WoW Klon war. 

Wie gut, dass ich MMORPGs wegen dem Erkunden und Leveln, dem Ausrüsten und sogar dem Roleplay zocke und meist einen Bogen um Raids und PvP mache. ^^


----------

